# Help!! D3DFMT_A16B16G16R16F



## maddy_nirvana (Aug 8, 2009)

:upset:Folks I have Pentium PIV with Dual Core Processor & 102 series motherboard. I installed Flatout Ultimate Carnage. :4-dontknoWhen i run the game it shows a Fatal Error with the message *"Display adapter dosen't support blending to D3DFMT_A16B16G16R16F format (required)" *:4-dontkno Please Help!!:sigh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What video card do you have? It's refering to a method of texturing.


----------



## maddy_nirvana (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah ebackhus! I have NVIDIA GEForce 6200 LE


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Your graphics card and PSU need to be upgraded to play this game.

Minimum requirements


> Windows Vista/XP
> Intel or AMD 2.2GHz Processor
> 2GB RAM
> 8GB Hard Disk Space
> ...


Source


----------



## maddy_nirvana (Aug 8, 2009)

But mcninjaguy, 
I have
Intel 2.8 ghz processor
2gb ram
10 gb free space
except for the graphics card!!
is there any way i can run the Flatout game with NVIDIA Ge Force 6200 LE??
if yes give me links to download or update my graphics card!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I doubt that tweaking the game's console setiings will give you a boost (if they can be tweaked). You should just build a new computer as there is no point trying to upgrade your current one.


----------

